# nvidia dealers in india



## gokuljawahar (Apr 15, 2008)

can anyone provide me the contact details of nvidia dealers in south india.i want their phone number and email id....please help me.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

nvidia AFAIK manufacture chipsets only.they allowed different assemblers who give us options with tweaked/performace etc etc.
the best card brand seems to be EVGA,which recently are available in India though costly.
XFX is another good brand and distributor is Rashi Peripherals(South)
.

there is a site for PC dealers.check there for more infos:
*www.channeltimes.com/

also,
*www.nvidia.co.in/page/channel_partners.html
contact nvidia(india too):
*www.nvidia.co.in/page/contact_information.html


----------



## gokuljawahar (Apr 16, 2008)

i want to buy XFX 9600GT.from were could i order it online.could any one give me the site through which i can order online???


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^
see this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84961


_


----------

